# Zelda is getting close!



## Amour Lie (Apr 4, 2013)

No wax nor letting any milk go, but she's maiden. So who knows. Thoughts?













The teat picture is from a few days ago, they've gotten bigger!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi



It's hard to say from these pics cos you weren't stood square on taking them. Can you take a few more and one of her hooha and her udder from in between her back legs please


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, she's a pretty girl - what/who is she in foal to?

She's certainly looking like she's making good progress, but a few more pics, like Renee says, would be helpful please.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 4, 2013)

Can't offer you advice but she's a pretty mare.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 4, 2013)

MountainWoman said:


> Can't offer you advice but she's a pretty mare.


I agree!


----------



## amystours (Apr 5, 2013)

Any change?


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 5, 2013)

What a cutie.


----------

